# What's the last science course you took?



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Or the highest level of science education you've had?

This forum is looking rather dead. Let's get a pulse going. Science is exciting, after all. :banana

(Or is this a new section? Maybe that's why I didn't notice it before.)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Zoology for non-science majors. 

It went kind of like this:

"Animals are living creatures. I presume you're all familiar with animals."

I went to class twice.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My last quarter in college I took Cosmology and Oceanography.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Intro to microbiology.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I took a couple of terrible science classes in college. The last good science class I took was Anatomy in my last year of high school. Best. Class. Ever.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I did Animal Biology and Anatomy and Physiology in College


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

I did not know there was a science section. Last class I took was Organic Chemistry II lab and Neuroscience with a few other GE classes.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Geology in second year, was an elective, got an A


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Woah. They finally got that Science forum?! Not that I'm really into Science but it should be fun to have a new sub-forum. 

My last science class... Chemistry in high school. :b I have to take two years of Biology in college but I can't take them until my Math is good enough.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

general chem and biology at community college. I really like chemistry but biology not so much.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a chem and chem biol degree


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Highest are the third year university courses: 

Conservation Biology (artiest science course I've ever taken but still good)
Pathology
Microbial Interactions and Associations

...and then I tossed in a chemistry course. I'm about to do a fourth year zoology field course before lectures begin: alpine ecology. So when I disappear from the forum in a few days it's because I've flown out to the Rockies and am living in snow. And hopefully am not getting eaten by a bear.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I dropped out of university. I was studying biomedical sciences. I passed the first year then became ill (mentally). I never went back and can't afford it right now.

I would like to, but it's expensive and I'm not eligable for grants, having a hard time getting a full time job to fund it. Not moaning, just my predicament.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Statistics for the behavorial sciences.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Either astronomy or physics in college. I can't recall which was the most recent. I took two semesters of astronomy. The professor was very good and I found the material interesting.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

AP physics in highschool since I got over 100% in highschool chemistry the semester before.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I took Fundamentals of Physics III: Quantum Physics a coupla years ago. It was ridiculous hard, but everything was so curved that it didn't matter. I got a 30% on one of the exams and that was B.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Physics (broadly speaking) PhD.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Arkturus said:


> I took Fundamentals of Physics III: Quantum Physics a coupla years ago. It was ridiculous hard, but everything was so curved that it didn't matter. I got a 30% on one of the exams and that was B.


Our chemistry class had the same average! Only...they didn't bellcurve it. So sure, let's say 360 students are that incapable of learning chemistry. Let's say the prof wasn't horrendous. :roll

(I find it amusing though that after teaching it for ten years, and thus blaming the low grade on us, she was not hired for the next semester. HA)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I was studying for a degree in biomedical science last year but I only lasted two semesters thanks to SA . I've taken some classes in chemistry, human anatomy and physiology, cell biology, genetics, etc.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Human Anatomy.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Intro to Biology. Tough class but I survived it. I'm going to take Anatomy in the Fall though.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Physics, 3 hours ago


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow a science forum now? 

I TA'd the general microbiology lab at my uni last semester. That was my fav science course I guess. I loved helping everyone and answering their questions.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm majoring in bio, so I have taken a whackload of it.

Chem I peetered out at organic, physics I barely scraped through with first year electricity and magnetism.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Optics! Fun course but soo much work. One of the last classes I need for my physics minor though. Modern physics was one of my favorites though :yes AND astronomy!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think it was geology. Was a long time ago.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

AP Biology in high school. I'll probably take Intro to Astronomy my Senior year of college because I need a science credit.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Introduction to the actions and uses of medecines.

I don't know how I did so well :con I'm also currently doing a vocational course in pharmacy services, it's more hands on patient care sort of stuff though.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Anatomy last year.


----------



## merkur (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to graduate with a B.S. in biochemistry in December. My most current science course is called Chemical Biology. It's about harnessing chemistry to study biology and using biology to advance chemistry. There is a heavy basis on organic chemistry.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Health sciences: nutrition


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Environmental science freshman year


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

med. terminology this spring


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Physics and biology. Took them both last semester.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Physics II in college...unsuccessfully. Worst course ever. It's the reason I changed my major. No way was I going through that again!


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Plant breeding, urban horticulture, and principles of ecological agriculture


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

The highest level?

Alpine Ecology I suppose. It's a 4th year field biology course that gives you a little taste of what grad school would be like given you're not in a classroom - you're in the mountains working through sunshine and blizzards so far above the tree line that you kind of wonder how you'll ever get down.  But given my major is biology pretty much every course I take is science based.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Some form of BIOLOGY where I looked at pictures and read great captains like,

"A human female at play in the domain of aquatic animals."


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I took an oceanography class recently and loved it. Just dropped out of human skeleton because my professor is nuts. Will be taking a lot of human/primate evolution classes to get my anthropology BA.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

In massage school, the last science class I took was Pathology.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I study social science, Anatomy and physiology, 

.....nursing is also a science


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a BS in chemistry years ago. Last class I took was in bio-inorganic. Studying things like the chemistry of iron in blood. Turns out cobalt will work just as well -Cologlobin.


----------

